# ASHTON CIGAR EVENT



## Brooke21 (Apr 3, 2007)

ASHTON CIGAR EVENT

FRI., DEC 5TH 5-9PM
BROOKELYNN PREMIUM CIGARS
2013 OLDE REGENT WAY (HARRIS TEETER SHOPPING CENTER)
LELAND, NC 
910-371-0025
WWW,BROOKELYNNCIGARS.COM


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We got a couple NC guys here.


----------



## Brooke21 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds, good, will give anyone on this board 20% OFF RETAIL ON ANY BRAND OF CIGARS (20 OR MORE PER BOX) OR BETTER IF i CAN...

tHANKS,

sTEVE


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good deal. Thanks Steve. Four hours away from you here in western NC. Next time I head out to Castle Pain we'll look you up.


----------



## Brooke21 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Ed, we have two stores, one in Wilmington (Ogden) and Leland (Rt 17 at Waterford)

Steve


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Good luck. I hope you have a great event!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

OH &^%@!

I have been to your store on BR 17 outside Wilmington! Now, that might not sound impressive, but I am from Bethlehem, PA. 

It was this past summer. We were on our way to Ocean Ridge Plantation to play Leopard's Chase. I realized I forgot my smokes once we got off the island. I looked up cigars in Wilmington and your shop came up. So instead of taking the interstate bypass, just stayed on BR 17.

Small world. Great store BTW!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Who dont you know steve? :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Who dont you know steve? :lol:


I'm good at networking. You enjoy that La Riqueza? 

Stuff like this always happens to me. I circle back around to people/places/things in the weirdest ways.

ANYWAY, you can't go wrong with an Ashton Event (went to one at CI and it was fantastic, wish I would have tried a VSG before the event). I am sure the Leland shop is as nice as the Wilmington shop.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

the la riqueza was awesome but the best smoke I got from ed was those ELO3's.

Those Pinar Oscuros were very tasty too!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> the la riqueza was awesome but the best smoke I got from ed was those ELO3's.
> 
> Those Pinar Oscuros were very tasty too!


Lucky bastard 

Ok enough thread jacking.... GO TO THE EVENT!


----------

